# Favorite breeders :)



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Who do you guys like in the breeding world? Based on either reputation, service, or best website .


----------



## SweetnSpicy (Sep 3, 2009)

I REALLY like Victoria Stark from www.bettysplendens.com I currently have 4 fish from here, and they are AMAZING. Her shipping in both orders was on time, and she ships for the fishes best interest. All of them have such personality. Her site is pretty awesome, too xD

Who is your favorite(s) Mr. V?


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Victoria is one of the best I've heard. She's my friend on facebook to  but I have a couple favorite aquabid sellers but I think my favorite is Faith from www.bettatalk.com because her site is awesome.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Her bettas are beautiful, too.


----------



## SweetnSpicy (Sep 3, 2009)

I like her fish, too xD
It stinks that she isn't selling/breeding anymore, her site helped me SO much when I first got my betta


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I think she's into her movie making business now.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

awww that sounds like a good idea and Victoria is my favorite too!!


----------

